# Socrates Quote on body fitness, in original Greek?



## Jamebrewery

I am trying to find this quote

"no  man has the right to be an amateur in the matter of physical training.  it is a shame for a man to grow old without seeing the beauty and  strength of which his body is capable."
in original Greek language.

I thought a well known quote like that one would already have the original Greek language translated. But Googling revealed nothing. So I did a Google translate and the result is the following:

κανένας άνθρωπος δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να είναι  ερασιτέχνης στο θέμα της φυσικής κατάρτισης. είναι κρίμα για έναν  άνθρωπο να γεράσουν χωρίς να δει την ομορφιά και τη δύναμη της οποίας το  σώμα του είναι ικανός.


Does anyone know if the translation's correct? 
It would be great to find the original quote in Greek.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cagey

I am certain that is not a direct quotation of Socrates, and I have not been able to think of anything Socrates did say that might have been paraphrased in this way.   Possibly someone else will be able to.


----------



## Perseas

Hi and welcome.

I found this on internet:

«*κανένας πολίτης δεν έχει δικαίωμα να παραμελεί τη φυσική του αγωγή*, ενώ είναι καθήκον του να βρίσκεται πάντα σε άριστη φυσική κατάσταση, έτοιμος  να υπερασπιστεί την πατρίδα του, αν αυτό χρειαστεί».  «*Είναι ντροπή και άδικο για τον ίδιο τον πολίτη να γεράσει, χωρίς ποτέ να  κατορθώσει να δει την ομορφιά και τη δύναμη του σώματός του*».

The part in bold refers to the English text of post #1. It's Modern Greek of course.


----------



## velisarius

Ι think the original is to be found somewhere here: Χενοφων, Απομνημονεύματα.


----------



## Perseas

As Socrates wrote nothing, we take the information about his life and his philosophical theories from the texts of his students, especially of Plato but also of Xenophon.


----------



## Cagey

I think valesarius  found it:  

Xenophon's _Memorabilia _[3.12.7] .... καίτοι τῶν γε τοῖς εἰρημένοις ἐναντίων ἕνεκα τί οὐκ ἄν τις νοῦν ἔχων ὑπομείνειεν; [3.12.8] αἰσχρὸν δὲ καὶ τὸ διὰ τὴν ἀμέλειαν γηρᾶναι, πρὶν ἰδεῖν ἑαυτὸν ποῖος ἂν κάλλιστος καὶ κράτιστος τῷ σώματι γένοιτο· 

For which the Perseus project offers the following translation:
[Socrates has listed the disadvantages of poor physical condition.]  [3.12.7] ... And surely a man of sense would submit to anything to obtain the effects that are the opposite of those mentioned in my list.    [3.12.8] Besides,  it is a disgrace to grow old through sheer carelessness before seeing  what manner of man you may become by developing your bodily strength and  beauty to their highest limit.


----------



## velisarius

Thank you Cagey for finding the exact passage. I didn't have time this morning (had to go out and get my exercise).


----------



## Jamebrewery

Cagey said:


> I think valesarius  found it:
> 
> Xenophon's _Memorabilia _[3.12.7] .... καίτοι τῶν γε τοῖς εἰρημένοις ἐναντίων ἕνεκα τί οὐκ ἄν τις νοῦν ἔχων ὑπομείνειεν; [3.12.8] αἰσχρὸν δὲ καὶ τὸ διὰ τὴν ἀμέλειαν γηρᾶναι, πρὶν ἰδεῖν ἑαυτὸν ποῖος ἂν κάλλιστος καὶ κράτιστος τῷ σώματι γένοιτο·
> 
> 
> [Socrates has listed the disadvantages of poor physical condition.]  [3.12.7] ... And surely a man of sense would submit to anything to obtain the effects that are the opposite of those mentioned in my list.    [3.12.8] Besides,  it is a disgrace to grow old through sheer carelessness before seeing  what manner of man you may become by developing your bodily strength and  beauty to their highest limit.



Thank you very much.

And my thanks to everyone else that replied.


----------

